# Mid Kent College, Horsted Way/City Way Campus - Jan 2010



## Maniac (Jan 14, 2010)

Visited with Frosty, Shadow, Muffie and Vanishing Days, 

Had my eye on this for a while, but seeing recent reports made me remember about it again. 

Mid Kent College Horsted Campus was originally built to be a government training center, it was left for nearly two years until it was actually opened as the Medway College of Technology. The campus originally opened with these original subjects, Building, Civil Engineering, Electrical Engineering, Mathematics, Mechanical Engineering, and Science. From walking around the site now, it is clear a lot more subjects were available and a few of the buildings look to be of a much more recent time. The campus was opened by the Duke of Edinburgh in 1955, when he also met a few of the students and staff.

This place is much more interesting that you first think it's going to be. There's around 10 seperate buildings on the site, we managed to explore 2 of them fully, and most of a 3rd one before being distrubed by a pikie with a rather large crowbar in hand - we decided a hasty exit was called for. There's soooo much more to see however, and I don't think we've seen the best of it yet. 

Unfortunitely the pikies are ruining it inside very quickly, it won't be long before it's a total mess. At the moment there's quite a lot of interesting bits and pieces to see. 

View along the front of one of the buildings






Not worked out why I like this staircase so much yet. 





Evidence of Science and engineering all over the site with lots of big bits of equipment left in situ















Corridortastic





They also did Drama and performing arts by the looks of things in the curious round building which had this studio at the bottom and dressing rooms etc. all round the 2nd floor. 





Absolutely mint lecture theatre










Interesting specimen in the Biology Lab 





More labs - there were loads of them










There's definitely more to find here. 

Maniac.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks good -lovin' that round Drama Hall


----------



## havoc (Jan 14, 2010)

looks pretty cool that.


----------

